# Floor Corker Maintenance



## blackfin1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just bought an italian floor corker and was wondering if there is any maintenance, oiling or anything else that should be done to the machine?

I notice some moving parts especially the part that holds the corks, does this get oiled?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## UBB (Aug 23, 2012)

blackfin1 said:


> I just bought an italian floor corker and was wondering if there is any maintenance, oiling or anything else that should be done to the machine?
> 
> I notice some moving parts especially the part that holds the corks, does this get oiled?
> 
> ...



make sure to wipe it down really well after every use, especially if you use k-meta on your corks. I failed to do this religiously and it is now costing me problems with rust.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 24, 2012)

I would go so far as to that the thing outside, and hose it down to remove all k-meta. Towel dry before putting away.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the Italian model too and I rinse it well after each use and blow it dry with compressed air. No problems with the unit.


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I will do just that. I soak my corks in sanitizer (Star San) and I will have to wipe or blow dry. 

Thanks Again,
Sal


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 24, 2012)

So it's fair to say you are a "cork soaker", Sal? 

http://vimeo.com/m/32616564


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 28, 2012)

yes I have to say I soak my corks. Is this a good thing or bad thing?

Sal


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2012)

Sal, buddy, ignore Chad. In his good natured way, he is trying to trap you with innuendo. (No, that is not an Italian suppository!)


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for watching my back, Rocky.
Your all right in my book!

Sal


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 30, 2012)

Sal did you click the link? It is a bit of a tradition to play that clip when we discuss soaking vs not soaking. ( all in good fun) 

Chad


----------



## Lurker (Aug 31, 2012)

I wipe the business parts of my Italian floor corker with rubbing alcohol. 

Lurker


----------

